# HR44 and RC72 remote corruption?



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay this is nuts. I just got a new soundbar to match our fairly new LG tv. The previous soundbar was a Samsung hooked up to it. Now I went to try and change the audio device from the Sammy to the new LG and program it. It did not work. So thought I would reset remote to factory defaults. All hell has broke loose and it seems like the remote is dead. Or corrupted some how. I get to the second part to reset the remote completely. When the channel up comes up to press. I get a 1 second red light flash. I called Directv and they tried to help me. Even they gave up and said they would just send me a new remote. Even as a last ditch effort. I decided to reset everything with in the box and reboot. Still no soap. I don't know how to completely clear this remote from scratch. Something is certainly fubar as it will power on my HR44 and LG tv still.

Huh? Tried holding mute and select. Even putting in 987 I believe it was? Nothing. It wont go into RF mode it seems as well. Throws a RF setup fail. Every time I try to setup the remote now during the process. I will see 1 red flash when getting to the final step. I don't know what it means. Got to be a way of completely wiping this remote clean if its not working through the GUI?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

To Reset the Remote:
Press the mute and select buttons. The green light will blink as you press each one down. Hold them both down until the green light blinks 2 more times. Type in 981
The remote should be reset to factory defaults.

Now you can start by following the instructions on the screen for changing to RF mode first,
then program in the TV,
then try for the Sound bar.
It is very possible that the remote will not program for the Sound Bar as we have seen many post in the past.

How is the Sound Bar connected to the system ?


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I cant even get past the first part that is the problem. Seems to not reset. When I go to setup RF. As I said. Second part when it says to hit CH UP. I get 1 red flash and it wont work. I cant even get to program my tv or soundbar. No screen for that as I cant even get past setting up RF. In the mean time. I grabbed another remote from the back bedroom. It is a RC65RBX and its working perfectly fine with my setup now. IR/RF is greyed out though. I don't know if its defaulting to RF? Not a big fan of the little remote any ways. Maybe I should call and ask for something else? Before the replacement is sent out Monday. I am sure its another RC72. What other model is fully compatible with the HR44 that uses RF?

**EDIT**

I just found out the older remotes do not work in RF mode with the HR44. Only the newer little white one I have that came with it. Total bummer. So, I will be waiting for the new one. Unless someone else can help me figure this out?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

On your remote press and hold select and mute should flash green twice, type 981 usually flashes red then green 4 times

The remote should now control the Hr44 in IR, if it doesn't HR44 may already be set to RF, using the menu and arrow keys on the HR44 unit itself go to the remote setup and toggle IR/RF back to IR.


Now remote should work in IR, go right back and toggle back to RF and instruction screen should show up, you must be on this screen to program RF.

Press and hold mute and select until 2 green flashes, type 961, green flashes, then channel up green flashes, now press the Enter key(bottom right of remote).

Should be programmed.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

None of those steps are working. I am following them to a T. Thanks for the input. Possible firmware glitch with box and remote by resetting remote to factory defaults originally? Or well trying I should say. Found it strange the Directv rep. did mention that and said not to reset factory defaults again with new one that is being shipped. Made no sense. It should not brick a remote from correctly programming.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

KoRn said:


> None of those steps are working. I am following them to a T. Thanks for the input. Possible firmware glitch with box and remote by resetting remote to factory defaults originally? Or well trying I should say. Found it strange the Directv rep. did mention that and said not to reset factory defaults again with new one that is being shipped. Made no sense. It should not brick a remote from correctly programming.


Starting to sound like a remote problem, last thing to try is remove batteries, then press and hold enter key, should flash red and go out slowly. Reinsert batteries and start with step 1 again.

*On your remote press and hold select and mute should flash green twice, type 981 usually flashes red then green 4 times*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would try the RF shortcut. 

Press and hold MUTE and ENTER for about 5 seconds while aiming at the receiver.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

mexican-bum said:


> Starting to sound like a remote problem, last thing to try is remove batteries, then press and hold enter key, should flash red and go out slowly. Reinsert batteries and start with step 1 again.
> 
> *On your remote press and hold select and mute should flash green twice, type 981 usually flashes red then green 4 times*


Just to add on if it just flashes red once that's fine. You can test the reset of remote by pressing volume up. If it's reset it will give a tv keys aren't programmed message. Then try mute and enter.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

KoRn said:


> None of those steps are working. I am following them to a T. Thanks for the input. Possible firmware glitch with box and remote by resetting remote to factory defaults originally? Or well trying I should say. Found it strange the Directv rep. did mention that and said not to reset factory defaults again with new one that is being shipped. Made no sense. It should not brick a remote from correctly programming.


The new remote, but what model?

Do you have a working RC 71?


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a update. I tried all said suggestions once again. No soap. Directv sent me another brand new RC72 and shipped it over night. Very impressed. The new remote works perfectly fine now. Happy once again! Thanks again for all help and suggestions. We tried. Just ended up being the remote going bad.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

KoRn said:


> Just a update. I tried all said suggestions once again. No soap. Directv sent me another brand new RC72 and shipped it over night. Very impressed. The new remote works perfectly fine now. Happy once again! Thanks again for all help and suggestions. We tried. Just ended up being the remote going bad.


Thanks for the update and glad it is working for you now.


----------

